# out of date aliases file



## dpalme (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm trying to create an alias entry:


```
BOARD: email1@domain.com, email2@domain.com
```

I compiled the alias file with:

`makemap hash /etc/mail/aliases.db < /etc/mail/aliases`

Now I'm getting the following in the log:



> Sep 21 11:40:03 www sm-mta[2627]: alias database /etc/mail/aliases.db out of date



Any idea what I'm doing wrong?

The email addresses in the distro are not on our machine....


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 21, 2014)

Don't do it the hard way, just `newaliases` is enough.  Or running `make aliases` in /etc/mail shows that this is what is really being done:

```
# make aliases
/usr/sbin/sendmail -bi -OAliasFile=/etc/mail/aliases
/etc/mail/aliases: 30 aliases, longest 18 bytes, 319 bytes total
chmod 0640 /etc/mail/aliases.db
```


----------



## talsamon (Sep 21, 2014)

Try, run `newaliases`.


----------



## dpalme (Sep 21, 2014)

That did it.... Thanks guys....


----------

